

US govt caught using pirated software for military, settles for $50mn - dsr12
http://rt.com/usa/us-army-pirated-software-413/

======
moox
This is great. It will definitely make it a lot harder for them to defend
copyright issues in court.

------
salient
Funny. In this case they don't seem to be utilizing the "copyright math" they
apply to everything else, when there are normal citizens involved, or when
they talk about China stealing "trillions of dollars of IP". If they did that
they'd probably come up with trillions of dollars lost for Hollywood, too, due
to all the movies and music American soldiers are pirating abroad, too.

